
9 Steps to Recruit the Right Software Engineer - zmakowska
https://evojam.com/blog/2020/6/18/9-steps-to-recruit-the-right-software-engineer
======
zmakowska
A human relations manager shares her fresh insight into the IT recruitment
process. Fall back on her 9-step recruitment plan and find the software
engineer your company needs!

